# for music fans



## chris1004 (25 Jan 2009)

Hi music fans, here are some of my favourite music links, hope you enjoy....

_*Banging the drums.... *_  8)  8) 8)  








_*Playing that funky guitar*_..... 8)  8)  8) 









Anyone got any better musical links than that ????


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jan 2009)

the first drummer was great.

i found this after looking at that.....

this guy is genius...play to the end. and if anyone says this aint music you need to clean your ears out 8)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VjTX-UNxR ... re=related


----------



## chris1004 (25 Jan 2009)

*No way* :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: , some of that air has got to be coming out of another orifice surely!!!!!   

Loved it can't wait to show my mates and family, already fowarding the link, cheers for that one.


----------



## chris1004 (25 Jan 2009)

Found this whilst looking at beatboxers you may like it...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=89PulxC4L ... re=related

Not sure its my cup of tea though...


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Jan 2009)

I saw this live at an open air gig at Lancashire County Cricket Ground.....pure magic.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FcANFVcJe ... re=related

Dave.


----------



## Joecoral (25 Jan 2009)

Can't beat Travis Barker for a bit of drumming


By the way, that final link you posted chris, he's actually trying to cover a song originally by this guy, who plays it much better:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3 ... re=related


----------



## chris1004 (27 Jan 2009)

Dave, loved that radio head clip mate it is a truly amazing sound reminds me a lot of pink floyd and there is no way anyone could take that as an insult.




			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Can't beat Travis Barker for a bit of drumming
> 
> 
> By the way, that final link you posted chris, he's actually trying to cover a song originally by this guy, who plays it much better:


 
Totally agree with the second point and although I think Travis is an amazing drummer the clip you posted is IMO not his best work by a long way.This is just one of many examples of his work, the dude rocks, *big time*.....



So does this guy.....


----------



## Joecoral (27 Jan 2009)

Lars Ulrich is indeed an amazng drummer, I also had no idea James Hetfield could play drums!


----------



## chris1004 (27 Jan 2009)

Did you like the Travis link? I love it, if I was a girl I would want his babbies      .


----------

